# Linux...opinions wanted



## Don M. (Jan 27, 2022)

My trusty desktop appears to be Not supported by W11.  It works good, and I see no need to spend hundreds to buy a new one just to get W11.  I've seen some positive comments about the Linux OS, and would like to get some opinions/advice from any posters here who use Linux....Which Version, Ubuntu, Mint, etc.....or just stay with W10 until this computer dies.  

Thx, in advance.....


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 27, 2022)

IMHO, Linux Mint Cinnamon is the most like windows, great beginner's distro.  I also like: Manjaro, MX-21, Zorin.  Manjaro is German engineering at it's best.  Look on www.distrowatch.com for your best choice.  With over 900 distros one should be to your liking.  Please don't install 4.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 4, 2022)

I use Ubuntu 20.04 and it works pretty well, but I have had some compatibility problems with my new Dell Inspiron laptop.  I had trouble connecting a printer via USB, but it works fine wireless.  Also couldn't get internal mic to work, but an external mic / headset works fine.  A lot of people report problems with screen brightness, and install a separate 'app' to control it.   Otherwise, it's fast and uncluttered.

You can always dual boot Linux with Windows and try it out.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 4, 2022)

I always like to think that I follow the *KISS* approach.  Then my mind starts wandering & I'm soon in a pickle.  So goes it with Linux.  I normally only do the 7 or 8 things most users do on a computer.  Email, browsing, write a note, play a few simple games, edit an image, post on a forum, copy a few files & read the news.   

I've been trying out different distros Linux Lite, Peppermint, Manjaro, MX, Endeavour, Solus, Zorin, PCLinuxOS, KDE Neon,,,etc.  Always come back to Mint/Firefox, simple does what it's designed to do.  Like the few utilities it has & somewhat blocks Google.  Good Luck!


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 4, 2022)

Don M. said:


> My trusty desktop appears to be Not supported by W11.  It works good, and I see no need to spend hundreds to buy a new one just to get W11.  I've seen some positive comments about the Linux OS, and would like to get some opinions/advice from any posters here who use Linux....Which Version, Ubuntu, Mint, etc.....or just stay with W10 until this computer dies.
> 
> Thx, in advance.....


If you want my non-tech-savvy opinion, YES get Linux.


----------



## RFW (Feb 5, 2022)

Does it have Windows 10 now? Why upgrade to Windows 11? Unless you want to benefit from some of the new features in 11, I see no point in upgrading.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 5, 2022)

RFW said:


> Does it have Windows 10 now? Why upgrade to Windows 11? Unless you want to benefit from some of the new features in 11, I see no point in upgrading.


Just to clarify, RFdub, Don's wondering if he should go back to Win10 or try Linux (or some other OS).


----------



## RFW (Feb 5, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Just to clarify, RFdub, Don's wondering if he should go back to Win10 or try Linux (or some other OS).


Yes that's the impression I got from him. Windows 10, after all these years, has been patched so many times that it's stable for everyday use, more so if all you do is web browsing.

From a Windows user's perspective, the only reason to switch to Linux is if Windows has become too resource intensive for your computer or if you find some aspects of Windows annoying, such as Cortana begging to be turned on or updates messing up something.
If Windows has become too slow, there is a way to "debloat" it and speed it up quite a bit.

I do use Windows as I do video editing and rely on software that Linux doesn't support and I use Linux on a 5+ year old laptop.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

I am not using it presently but I would (and will at some point) switch to Linux, if I had reason to.
The 2 people I know best, both use it and like it very much.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 5, 2022)

RFW said:


> From a Windows user's perspective, the only reason to switch to Linux is if Windows has become too resource intensive for your computer or if you find some aspects of Windows annoying, such as Cortana begging to be turned on or updates messing up something.
> If Windows has become too slow, there is a way to "debloat" it and speed it up quite a bit.


From a Linux user's perspective, the reasons I use Linux are* 'control & it's free'*.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 5, 2022)

RFW said:


> Does it have Windows 10 now? Why upgrade to Windows 11? Unless you want to benefit from some of the new features in 11, I see no point in upgrading.



Yes, My PC has W10, and works quite well.  However, it is almost 10 years old, and will Not be supported by W11.  I see no reason to buy a new PC just to get W11.  I plan to just stay with what I have until/unless this PC bites the dust.  About the ONLY thing I want to see upgraded is the updates on Windows Defender/Antivirus....other than that, I don't need any W10/W11 Gee Whiz stuff.  If this PC begins to have issues with W10, I will give Linux a try.  It looks like W10 will be supported until late 2025...so I still have over 3 years to get updates, etc.


----------



## RFW (Feb 5, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Yes, My PC has W10, and works quite well.  However, it is almost 10 years old, and will Not be supported by W11.  I see no reason to buy a new PC just to get W11.  I plan to just stay with what I have until/unless this PC bites the dust.  About the ONLY thing I want to see upgraded is the updates on Windows Defender/Antivirus....other than that, I don't need any W10/W11 Gee Whiz stuff.  If this PC begins to have issues with W10, I will give Linux a try.  It looks like W10 will be supported until late 2025...so I still have over 3 years to get updates, etc.


I believe Windows Defender will still get updates for at least a few more years even when you don't upgrade to 11.
Even on Windows 7, Defender still get definition updates to this day.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 5, 2022)

RFW said:


> I believe Windows Defender will still get updates for at least a few more years even when you don't upgrade to 11.
> Even on Windows 7, Defender still get definition updates to this day.


Isn't that like hiring the fox to guard the chicken coop?

* - Microsoft watching for data mining, malware, viruses & tracking. -*

There are still 100 million Windows 7 users, they may want control of every morsel of information available.


----------



## RFW (Feb 5, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Isn't that like hiring the fox to guard the chicken coop?
> 
> * - Microsoft watching for data mining, malware, viruses & tracking. -*
> 
> There are still 100 million Windows 7 users, they may want control of every morsel of information available.


I was only trying to answer @Don M. 's question without going into the whole privacy thing. The bare minimum he can do is stick with what he has if the only thing he wants is to always have up to date Windows Defender. Whether he is willing to switch or not is entirely up to him.
And yes I agree with you but it's entirely another can of worms for someone who just wants a simple answer.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 5, 2022)

I use Ubuntu 20.04 and I love it. I have been using Ubuntu for years now and have no complaints. I got a new computer this summer and removed Windows completely from it the first day I got it.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 5, 2022)

RFW said:


> I was only trying to answer @Don M. 's question without going into the whole privacy thing. The bare minimum he can do is stick with what he has if the only thing he wants is to always have up to date Windows Defender. Whether he is willing to switch or not is entirely up to him.
> And yes I agree with you but it's entirely another can of worms for someone who just wants a simple answer.


I'm not arguing, but where do you draw your line of trust.  I don't trust any one of the large tech firms mining my data for profit.   It's what I would call a blatant misuse and an invasion of privacy.  I'm fighting against their idea of rights with total disregard of mine.


----------



## RFW (Feb 5, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> I'm not arguing, but where do you draw your line of trust.  I don't trust any one of the large tech firms mining my data for profit.   It's what I would call a blatant misuse and an invasion of privacy.  I'm fighting against their idea of rights with total disregard of mine.


That's a very good question. I use Adobe Premiere among other things recreationally and I also play PC games, some don't even run on Linux and some have huge compatibility issues and lack key features. On top of that, I run a business which has a Facebook account. I can't tell you how much I hate Facebook but it is also essential to the business so I do accept that I have to trade my own data for its benefits.

I guess I would say when the cons outweigh the benefits is where I draw the line.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Feb 5, 2022)

Just leave it on 10. If this computer breaks, then get a Linux computer fom a Linux retailer, that will answer the phone for future support. My Windows 7 laptop is in daily use and I just pay Norton once a year to keep it protected.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 5, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Yes, My PC has W10, and works quite well.  However, it is almost 10 years old, and will Not be supported by W11.  I see no reason to buy a new PC just to get W11.  I plan to just stay with what I have until/unless this PC bites the dust.  About the ONLY thing I want to see upgraded is the updates on Windows Defender/Antivirus....other than that, I don't need any W10/W11 Gee Whiz stuff.  If this PC begins to have issues with W10, I will give Linux a try.  It looks like W10 will be supported until late 2025...so I still have over 3 years to get updates, etc.


I'd be willing to bet that somebody comes up with a software bridge or library that will make older PCs compatible with W11.

I ran the Windows diagnostics program to determine compatibility and it said that my CPU isn't compatible, and something else but I forget what it was. It's plenty fast enough for what I do, though. It came with Windows 7 and I got a free upgrade to W10. I'd hate to retire it... actually, I wouldn't retire it to be able to run W11. I'd have to add it to all the dinosaur computers out in the garage or in other places around the house. I'd run Linux to keep it going.

It looks like Best Buy takes old PCs and laptops for free for recycling. And old printer cartridges. I'm going to have to gather up all my old computer junk and bring it over there. It would definitely free up some shelving out in the garage.


----------

